# cron'd entropy file errors



## estrabd (Jan 8, 2009)

This morning I awoke to a slew of cron errors saying stuff like,

mv: /var/db/entropy/saved-entropy.5: No such file or directory                                                                                           /usr/libexec/save-entropy[63207]: /var/db/entropy/saved-entropy.4 is not a regular file, and therefore it will not be rotated. Entropy file harvesting is
+aborted.

The only major change I made recently was upgrade from 7.0 p6 to 7.1.

Any ideas?

I looked, and all the files in /var/db/entropy exist and are of size > 0.

TIY,
Brett


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2009)

Are they all 2048 bytes, owned by operatorperator, and do they all have 400 permission?


```
drwx------   2 operator  operator   512 Jan  8 15:22 .
drwxr-xr-x  11 root      wheel      512 Jan  7 15:46 ..
-r--------   1 operator  operator  2048 Jan  8 15:22 saved-entropy.1
-r--------   1 operator  operator  2048 Jan  8 15:11 saved-entropy.2
-r--------   1 operator  operator  2048 Jan  8 15:00 saved-entropy.3
-r--------   1 operator  operator  2048 Jan  8 14:55 saved-entropy.4
-r--------   1 operator  operator  2048 Jan  8 14:44 saved-entropy.5
-r--------   1 operator  operator  2048 Jan  8 14:33 saved-entropy.6
-r--------   1 operator  operator  2048 Jan  8 14:22 saved-entropy.7
-r--------   1 operator  operator  2048 Jan  8 14:11 saved-entropy.8
```


----------



## estrabd (Jan 8, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Are they all 2048 bytes, owned by operatorperator, and do they all have 400 permission?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



YUP!...so what does this mean?

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2009)

No idea. You could try clearing out that directory to see what happens. It shouldn't break anything.


----------



## richardpl (Jan 8, 2009)

estrabd said:
			
		

> The only major change I made recently was upgrade from 7.0 p6 to 7.1.



Next time enter single user mode before upgrading.
(better safe than sorry)


----------



## estrabd (Jan 9, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Next time enter single user mode before upgrading.
> (better safe than sorry)



Are you reasonable sure that this might have contributed to the problem?


----------



## estrabd (Jan 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No idea. You could try clearing out that directory to see what happens. It shouldn't break anything.



Otay - done. I'll let you know what happens .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2009)

If you see saved-entropy.1 appearing within 11 minutes, it should be ok.


----------

